# Speciality food in Belgium and Holland



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We'll be spending a couple of weeks in April in Belgium and Holland and wondered what local dishes we should look out for?


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Frites and Moules...oh boy an absolute must....


regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Chocolate and beer


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Belgium? 

They invented frites - best ever ones we have ever tasted were in Bruxelles las autumn. Superb!

Nothing like so-called "French Fries".


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

*food*

you could try their nice line in horse meat.

If you have "frittes" then have the mayo with it and also a "curry wurst" or "frikadella". In Holland the "Sate" is good and and Indonesian Rice tafle is to die for.

Please excuse the spellings thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Lumpias-like a chop suey roll. If in Holland try kibling like fish goujons.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

In Belgium it's got to be chocolate, from drinking choccy to truffles, it's all delicious.

When we were in Bruges a couple of years ago we had some cakes which were a sort of cross between a doughnut and a waffle? They came with cream and fresh fruit on top. I don't know if they were a speciality of the area but haven't seen them anywhere else, I suspect they weren't exactly the healthy option though :lol: :lol:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Beglian food*

Try crevettes, they are small shrimp like things.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Belgium has a fine food tradition almost as elaborate as its southern neighbour, France. And it is by far not restricted to _moules_, _frites_ and _chocolate_. Never enter a Belgian bakery with an empty stomach! :wink: Or you will regret it next time you step onto your bathroom scales...

And then, of course, there is the "liquid bread", the beer: Try some of the trappist brews on location. But make sure you don't have to drive afterwards, they can be rather strong.

Holland, The Netherlands, is a bit less famous regarding food. If you like fish and other seafood (I do), then you will find some fancy things. The soused herring is definitely worth a try, although the famous "Hollandse Nieuwe", the new herring, will not be available before May.

And if you love cheese (I don't), then you should not miss one of the still existing cheese markets. The most famous one in Gouda unfortunately only takes place from June to August, but the one in Alkmaar starts on the first Friday of April, and then takes place every Friday from 10:00 to 12:00 until September.

Otherwise, I would recommend to try Asian, especially Indonesian food, in Netherlands.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Speciality food Belgium and Holland*

In Holland we always go to a supermarket (they are mostly quite small) for a sort of dark compressed bread called Roge brood (in packets, with the crispbread), 
also apelstroop, which looks like black treacle but is much less dark in flavour. ( Excuse my spelling, which may be faulty!)

Also packets of chocolate curls which you use as a topping for bread.

Fabulous liquorice, but make sure it is sweet and not salty - the latter is an acquired taste.

Belgian restaurants do wonderful mussels, a huge pot for each person, cooked with things like leeks and carrots - homely but succulent.

I found my favourite cheese was just called junge Hollande Kaas, nicer than Edam or Gouda.

Helen


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

All sounds wonderful. Thanks everyone Can't wait!


----------

